

Is Amazon not perfect? - cjbenedikt

It is easy to buy a book as a gift on Amazon and have it sent to someone. Try that with Kindle! You can buy vouchers but you cannot buy a particular book as a gift for someone&#x27;s Kindle. Wouldn&#x27;t that be a logical feature? People have Kindles because they don&#x27;t want books...but people often want to make personal presents not just vouchers.
======
gprasanth
Boom:

[http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=2...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200555070)

~~~
cjbenedikt
...make sure that the e-mail address is valid and registered to the
recipient's Kindle device or reading app... And how would one know that???

